# Drill for auger



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking for a drill that I can use for ice fishing season going to be using a 4in nils and a 6in mora, I don't have loads of money to spend on a drill. I have looked on eBay but most don't come with batteries or chargers.

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I use a dewalt 20v on my 6" Nils Trekker. It's a small frame gun and does the job.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you need the clam plate with this drill?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Check for remanufactured/reconditioned units... along with local Pawn Shops, Craigs List, etc


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

dewalt 20v drill kit with 2 batteries and charger 129.00 with free shipping on ebay. it does have the small amp batteries but you can upgrade to the 4 or 5 amp batteries as you need them. the dewalt 20v will get the job done.
sherman


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

wis2ohio said:


> Do you need the clam plate with this drill?


No, good to go right out of the box, minus drill of course.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

One of the benefits of the Nils Trekker, optional, overall 19" and I'm all about less weight.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the help, I purchased a Dewalt brushless 20volt last night


----------



## Joe Sylvania (Apr 2, 2010)

I use a Dewalt 20v drill attached to the clam plate and 4 inch lazer auger. It cuts through the ice like a charm. I switch out the auger to a 6 inch Mora. Had a hard time. It would hang up. Not enough guts to power through. Need a drill with more torque for the larger diameter augers.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I purchased a dewalt 20v brushless, clam plate also have a 4in nils and a 6in mora hoping they all work great in a few weeks


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a Tanaka gas drill, takes 2 stroke mix gas. Bought a drill adapter for my auger, works great and batteries never die on you.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I hope the batteries work out for you. Keep them warm IF you can. I have a Dewalt 20v,, and the 4ah batteries for it. I could get 30 holes or so in 8" ice. But I noticed a huge difference in battery life if the batteries got cold. I'd carry as many backup batteries as you have. 

It will definitely cut the ice quickly and easily.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd be happy with that. If I can't find them in 30 holes, im going home. Haha


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Lol... Out at Clear Fork Reservoir last winter I stuggled to get away from 5" yellow perch.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I just got done assembling the clam plate, got a 20v lith brushless drill with 4 ah battery. It is menards house brand
masterforce , suppose to be around 600lb torque not sure how well it will work. Tried to look for reviews on the drill but not much out there anybody have any experience? If it don't work well, guess I ll have to return it and get a name bran







d


----------



## JoeLansing (Dec 24, 2016)

So Bran, did you try that drill out yet? I'm wanting to buy one here in Lansing so bad. I've only found one person using it on Youtube. He had bad results, but he was going through a LOT of ice, and not pulling it out every so often to clear the shavings.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Byg said:


> I just got done assembling the clam plate, got a 20v lith brushless drill with 4 ah battery. It is menards house brand
> masterforce , suppose to be around 600lb torque not sure how well it will work. Tried to look for reviews on the drill but not much out there anybody have any experience? If it don't work well, guess I ll have to return it and get a name bran
> View attachment 225663
> d


put 5 gallon bucket with water in freezer and do the test cut.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Is that a brushless motor drill? If not it'll burn up quick


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

HappySnag said:


> put 5 gallon bucket with water in freezer and do the test cut.


I would just wait for ice... accident waiting to happen. I'm sure that bucket would spin like a mug...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone ever try an cordless impact driver? Not sure if there are connectors but would think it would power through more than a drill. I have a Dewalt 18V drill and the impact driver. I current just use the manual auger but have thought about the drill adapt


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody try this? Looks sweet and very lightweight.
http://kdrillauger.com/


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Been using one for years it's awesome. I have two friends that have them. They are better than a Nils as far as drill augers go. Blades never need sharpened and they are feather weight. The screw part is lifetime warranty if anything breaks.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

yes, brush less motor. I tried it last week, ice was not too thick 3" but wanted to test it out. Drillled 4 holes but worked well


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> Been using one for years it's awesome. I have two friends that have them. They are better than a Nils as far as drill augers go. Blades never need sharpened and they are feather weight. The screw part is lifetime warranty if anything breaks.


Which auger?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

K drill auger


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm not very smart so make sure I have this correct. The brushless drill is the one I want? Brushless doesn't have as much battery problems with cold weather?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The brushless motor In theory will last longer with battery life and the motor itself. The brushless drill will adjust the amount of torque depending on the task at hand. Plus the drill doesn't have a set of brushes that will wear out. Nothing is fool proof and I'm sure brushless drills will have something negative. I have only had mine a short period of time but I like it so far.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help I found a20 volt Dewalt 1/2 brushless for $119 with extra battery, charger and bag. Already have a clam plate waiting.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 224269
> View attachment 224270
> One of the benefits of the Nils Trekker, optional, overall 19" and I'm all about less weight.


Does the plate below the drill keep the auger from going thru the hole if it should come loose ?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Does the plate below the drill keep the auger from going thru the hole if it should come loose ?


Yes, its diameter is larger than the flutes/blades diameter. Reversed mine once and it spun off. I knew it wouldn't fit in the hole but you still end up cussing... but that plate kept it from sinking.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

On a The new clam plate version the auger is bolted to the clan plate stem, it cannot fall off. Drill and auger are separately attached to the clam plate.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a ten or twelve inch plate that was made by Toobuzz (thanks again) and it is much larger than my 6" Nils auger. The expensive Nils won't fall through a fresh cut hole.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a ten or twelve inch plate that was made by Toobuzz (thanks again) and it is much larger than my 6" Nils auger. The expensive Nils won't fall through a fresh cut hole.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea so basically, if you are converting a stock nils or a mora ect. You will need a clam plate. If you get a cordless drill auger you don't need a clam plate as the plate is included. What is nice is my nils trekker comes with the stock handle also which you can carry if the battle or drill screws up. Plus a lot less weight with the trekker due to sections. Say ello to my lil fren.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

That answers my Q.. Thanks fellas
's


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I carry my handle also but my Nils is old and is a one piece deal.


----------

